# WTF Going On?



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jae,

Have you installed a service pack or something over the last couple of days? Suddenly (for me) the "New" button doesn't work (should take me to the first unread post in a thread) and also people's names are greyed out on the right hand side of the forum window when viewing all threads.......


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Yep, I noticed this too...also the greyed out names that are displayed are the original sign up names and in some cases not the current screen names.

For example next to mine it comes up NP when my current screen name is NickP

Although this only seems to be happening on posts which are over around 24hrs old ???


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The forum was hacked and an update of YABB had to be installed. Im guessing it had something to do with that.

Read the thread on the main forum about it.

Cheers


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Bump,

Do we have any idea when the new button will be working again?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Several things need to happen for this, and other mods, to be working again on the site.

Jae needs to provide me with a copy of the whole live site.
I need to make the changes to the copy I have.
I then need to create a zip file that has all the changed files in it and upload it to the development site.
The development site needs to work as expected
Jae then needs to upload the changed files to the live site.

It is all going to happen, it's just that both Jae and myself need to find the time to do it. I would hope that it'll be done in the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Rolled back to August. Will you be able to get the up to date stuff back? No group buy info.

Thanks for all the work you guys are putting into this. I am angry and I cannot imagine how you feel.

This is a reminder of the fantastic work you do. If there is anything I can do to hep drop me IM.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Trying to contact Jae now to see what damage this ******* has done. I really don't want to type anything else now...


----------

